# United Field Serivces



## JFMURFY

Good Afternoon...
Searched this Forum for United Field Services...came up with nothing.
Any word on them?


----------



## SwiftRes

JFMURFY said:


> Good Afternoon...
> Searched this Forum for United Field Services...came up with nothing.
> Any word on them?


There is a previous post. Someone said they regional for alti source. They emailed me as well today. I asked for a price sheet, no response yet


----------



## JFMURFY

SwiftRes said:


> There is a previous post. Someone said they regional for alti source. They emailed me as well today. I asked for a price sheet, no response yet


Thanks... I didn't ask for a price sheet...emailed ...HUD rates less discount.... leave it open for 'em. Altisource is OCWEN isn't it?


----------



## SwiftRes

JFMURFY said:


> Thanks... I didn't ask for a price sheet...emailed ...HUD rates less discount.... leave it open for 'em. Altisource is OCWEN isn't it?


Yes they are. If I remember right they were off in their own world a little bit on pricing. All their regionals that have contacted me so far have offered horrible pricing.


----------



## BPWY

UFS emailed me today. 


Apparently work is breaking loose big time as I've gotten 3 requests to cover work this week and today is monday.
For the most part its the first inquiries I've gotten in months.


----------



## SwiftRes

I am having a hard time finding people to hire. Everyone either has theft or domestic abuse on their record.


----------



## JFMURFY

BPWY said:


> UFS emailed me today.
> 
> 
> Apparently work is breaking loose big time as I've gotten 3 requests to cover work this week and today is monday.
> For the most part its the first inquiries I've gotten in months.


Musta been a mass emailing... I've never heard of them...searched this site...came up with notta...
I can test the waters....


----------



## JFMURFY

SwiftRes said:


> I am having a hard time finding people to hire. Everyone either has theft or domestic abuse on their record.


Well hire'em... pay'em in debris for their crack habit.


----------



## JDRM

JFMURFY said:


> Musta been a mass emailing... I've never heard of them...searched this site...came up with notta...
> I can test the waters....


I got the same email from them today, they require a background check done by them. It costs $50.


----------



## BPWY

I done that once. 


Never again. They can pay for it themselves and take it off the first invoice they give me for work.
I aint paying it.


----------



## BPWY

I just noticed their email has no link thru to their site to sign up.


----------



## JFMURFY

JDRM said:


> I got the same email from them today, they require a background check done by them. It costs $50.


Well... what's the discount on $50


----------



## JFMURFY

BPWY said:


> I just noticed their email has no link thru to their site to sign up.


Googled it ...United Field Services ... it comes up.


----------



## JDRM

JFMURFY said:


> Googled it ...United Field Services ... it comes up.


I will get you some more info today or tommorow, I do have a price list, and I believe they merged with Preservation Cure, out of Glendale,Ca. They do get Altisource work, they use the anaconda digital locks. (Ocwen). They also have a Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/United-FS/253228171450721

:thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63

JDRM said:


> , they require a background check done by them. It costs $50.


I don't trust a company that does their own. They always hide something. We'll do it for them and they can keep their $50.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> UFS emailed me today.
> 
> 
> Apparently work is breaking loose big time as I've gotten 3 requests to cover work this week and today is monday.
> For the most part its the first inquiries I've gotten in months.


Dude....today is Tuesday! Looonnnnggggg weekend?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've never heard of them:no:


----------



## BPWY

P3+ said:


> Dude....today is Tuesday! Looonnnnggggg weekend?







Don't confuse me, I get confused easily.


When I posted that it was still monday. 

Today is tuesday and I got another call today, this time from SG. 
Turned both jobs down, way way way too far away for me to deal with. Probably take 1.5 days to do what ever they wanted because of the drive time.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Don't confuse me, I get confused easily.
> 
> When I posted that it was still monday.
> 
> Today is tuesday and I got another call today, this time from SG.
> Turned both jobs down, way way way too far away for me to deal with. Probably take 1.5 days to do what ever they wanted because of the drive time.


How's your weather Paul?


----------



## mntview23

has anyone actually done any work for them or have any experience with them at all, they keep emailing me and I'm a little Leary of the 50.00 fee for a background check... been burned before!! Appreciate the input!


----------



## SwiftRes

Mntview23 said:


> has anyone actually done any work for them or have any experience with them at all, they keep emailing me and I'm a little Leary of the 50.00 fee for a background check... been burned before!! Appreciate the input!


I would bet as a regional for altisource their pay is terrible. Altisource paid well.. And fast, but I think when regionals bid they bid too low. I especially wouldn't without a price list. Some of the larger nationals require a background check but as least you know ahead of time your discount from HUD prices.


----------



## JFMURFY

Mntview23 said:


> has anyone actually done any work for them or have any experience with them at all, they keep emailing me and I'm a little Leary of the 50.00 fee for a background check... been burned before!! Appreciate the input!


Remember you gotta invest $$$ to make $$$


----------



## mntview23

I have a price list for them, give me a little while and I will throw it up. I dont mind "investing" aka losing 50.00 just was hoping someone had some experience before I gambled my money away without a chance to win...


----------



## GTX63

If you have been burned before then you should know better.


----------



## JFMURFY

Mntview23 said:


> I have a price list for them, give me a little while and I will throw it up. I dont mind "investing" aka losing 50.00 just was hoping someone had some experience before I gambled my money away without a chance to win...


Play with them 1st... get a commitiment... If they can't commit... move on.


----------



## JDRM

Mntview23 said:


> has anyone actually done any work for them or have any experience with them at all, they keep emailing me and I'm a little Leary of the 50.00 fee for a background check... been burned before!! Appreciate the input!


I WILL NEVER PAY IT AGAIN!

Always be leary when someone wants money up front, I paid knowing it was a risk, and have not recieved any work yet. ( I have lost more on a trip charge). I also have not recieved any acceptance or denial from background check. I personaly think they are trying to build a database of vendors while making some cash at the same time.

My last contact with them:

Me: Everything has been turned in, background check paid for as of 2 weeks ago. I have not heard anything from anyone. Do I need to do anything or just wait?

Them: No, once we receive work in your respective coverage area we will contact you.

Dated 8-12


The email yesterday was a mass email , and they use Craigslist to recruit!


----------



## BPWY

JD was this MSI?


They got me. Paid for the back ground check and then no work. I said never again.


Ya know, I think the next time one of these ass clowns asked me for a back ground check I'm going to tell them
that I need to be a responsible business owner and request a back ground check on one of their business principles and who would they like it to be.


See what they say.


----------



## mntview23

Couldn't agree more BPWY, who says they aren't felons running a company?? haha


----------



## JDRM

BPWY said:


> JD was this MSI?
> 
> 
> They got me. Paid for the back ground check and then no work. I said never again.
> 
> 
> Ya know, I think the next time one of these ass clowns asked me for a back ground check I'm going to tell them
> that I need to be a responsible business owner and request a back ground check on one of their business principles and who would they like it to be.
> 
> Not sure who MSI is? Here is another email with background check website,etc. I am searchingfor price list now.
> 
> 
> ***PLEASE CAREFULLY FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS-INCOMPLETE APPLICATIONS WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED***
> 
> Dear Prospect Vendor:
> 
> This email is to inform you that your application has been approved with United FS. Please follow the steps below as further actions are necessary. Please make sure all required steps are taken as non-compliant profiles will prevent your firm from being active in our system.
> 
> 
> 
> TO COMPLETE YOUR PROFILE, PLEASE FOLLOW THE STEPS BELOW:
> 
> 1. Complete background check via orderbackgroundcheck.com
> 
> 2. Sign and return vendor agreements.
> 
> Please Email back all information ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Vendor Management Team
> 
> 
> 
> United F.S.
> 501 West Glenoaks Blvd Suite 333
> 
> Glendale, CA 91202
> 
> 
> 
> www.unitedffs.com
> 
> 
> See what they say.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM

***PLEASE CAREFULLY FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS-INCOMPLETE APPLICATIONS WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED***

Dear Prospect Vendor:

This email is to inform you that your application has been approved with United FS. Please follow the steps below as further actions are necessary. Please make sure all required steps are taken as non-compliant profiles will prevent your firm from being active in our system. 



TO COMPLETE YOUR PROFILE, PLEASE FOLLOW THE STEPS BELOW:

1. Complete background check via orderbackgroundcheck.com 

2. Sign and return vendor agreements.

Please Email back all information ASAP.





-----



Best regards,



Vendor Management Team



United F.S.
501 West Glenoaks Blvd Suite 333

Glendale, CA 91202



www.unitedffs.com


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> JD was this MSI?
> 
> 
> They got me. Paid for the back ground check and then no work. I said never again.
> 
> 
> Ya know, I think the next time one of these ass clowns asked me for a back ground check I'm going to tell them
> that I need to be a responsible business owner and request a back ground check on one of their business principles and who would they like it to be.
> 
> 
> See what they say.


I do work for MSI ,have never been asked to do a back groun d check. But have been with them for years!


----------



## JFMURFY

What I'm readin is what the one fella said... As nobody has heard who they are... sounds like they are building a vendor database, I know we're all from Missouri here... I sent'em the application, my proof of insurance, an my W-9. If I hear back from'em good... If I don't that's good too. I got time.


----------



## REO2Rentals

JDRM said:


> I WILL NEVER PAY IT AGAIN!
> 
> Always be leary when someone wants money up front, I paid knowing it was a risk, and have not recieved any work yet. ( I have lost more on a trip charge). I also have not recieved any acceptance or denial from background check. I personaly think they are trying to build a database of vendors while making some cash at the same time.
> 
> My last contact with them:
> 
> Me: Everything has been turned in, background check paid for as of 2 weeks ago. I have not heard anything from anyone. Do I need to do anything or just wait?
> 
> Them: No, once we receive work in your respective coverage area we will contact you.
> 
> Dated 8-12
> 
> 
> The email yesterday was a mass email , and they use Craigslist to recruit!


*Them: No, once we receive work in your respective coverage area we will contact you.*

Yup they are building database - they received RFP.......which state they able to cover, I guess they got damn GREEDY! don't waste your hard earn money:notworthy:

If they awarded territory then you might receive work order here and there:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## JDRM

I can predict the future:

Thank you for your patience regarding being a vendor for our team. We are now starting to receive work in your area. 

Due to the fact that your background check was done 2 yrs ago, We will have to do another, please send another $50 and we will get you all set up!

B.S:whistling2:


----------



## REO2Rentals

JDRM said:


> I can predict the future:
> 
> Thank you for your patience regarding being a vendor for our team. We are now starting to receive work in your area.
> 
> Due to the fact that your background check was done 2 yrs ago, We will have to do another, please send another $50 and we will get you all set up!
> 
> B.S:whistling2:



They are looking for a repair/rehabs vendors in Metro Detroit, Flint etc.. - Good Luck with that! 

Tell them to deduct from your first check.


----------



## REO2Rentals

JDRM said:


> I can predict the future:
> 
> Thank you for your patience regarding being a vendor for our team. We are now starting to receive work in your area.
> 
> Due to the fact that your background check was done 2 yrs ago, We will have to do another, please send another $50 and we will get you all set up!
> 
> B.S:whistling2:



They all same [email protected] - NAPA, DSI ETC... fill out application and never heard from them again -

Altisource pay ISB $1100.00 + $110.00 FOR DIGITAL LOCK - NAPA PAY $600.00 THAT INCLUDED DIGITAL LOCK

DSI - SAME [email protected]


----------



## BPWY

Agreed, do not pay for the background check. For any of these companies.


They want it done, pay for it themselves and take it off the first or I'd even try to run them out to the second check for services.
Other wise they'll send you one lousy work order for an occupancy check or some such and then you'll be out your entire trip charge....... never to hear from them again.



I had one, I think it was 3 point, paid for the back ground check myself and was told every thing is good to go.
That was the last I heard from them. Never got the first w/o from them.


----------



## NewEnglandProp

Funny but I heard from these guys this morning with an email they sent to the business account. Funny on their FB page they state they are looking for Help in West Haven CT to dig out an oil tank-well I just happen to live "right up the street" from said tank so I marked their FB page, and if I do hear back from them Ill let you know what happens. I never pay for background checks-they need me so bad let them pay.

Over the last few years I have been talking with a lot of companies only to find that most are 3rd-4th middlemen in line with their hands out-how do they expect anyone to live that way? We haven been spending most of the last 4 months doing direct stuff for one bank. More we do, more they want-must be doing something right.:icon_wink:


----------



## BRADSConst

NewEnglandProp said:


> Funny but I heard from these guys this morning with an email they sent to the business account. Funny on their FB page they state they are looking for Help in West Haven CT to dig out an oil tank-well I just happen to live "right up the street" from said tank so I marked their FB page, and if I do hear back from them Ill let you know what happens. I never pay for background checks-they need me so bad let them pay.
> 
> Over the last few years I have been talking with a lot of companies only to find that most are 3rd-4th middlemen in line with their hands out-how do they expect anyone to live that way? We haven been spending most of the last 4 months doing direct stuff for one bank. More we do, more they want-must be doing something right.:icon_wink:


I would run fast and far from the fuel tank. My dad had a gas station attached to his furniture and floor covering store. When they closed the station and pulled the tanks, he had one hell of a mess on his hands. The contractor hired pulled the tank and while waiting for the soil samples, it rained. Needless to say, 10's of thousands later and a few years (they had to pump ozone or something in the ground for the clean up). It was a real bad deal.

I won't deal with tank removal. Like roofing or plumbing, if you are the last one to touch it, you are liable. Even if you do everything right, if the company that was servicing and filling the tank spilled fuel oil or whatever, how are you going to prove it wasn't you?


----------



## NewEnglandProp

BRADSConst said:


> I would run fast and far from the fuel tank. My dad had a gas station attached to his furniture and floor covering store. When they closed the station and pulled the tanks, he had one hell of a mess on his hands. The contractor hired pulled the tank and while waiting for the soil samples, it rained. Needless to say, 10's of thousands later and a few years (they had to pump ozone or something in the ground for the clean up). It was a real bad deal.
> 
> I won't deal with tank removal. Like roofing or plumbing, if you are the last one to touch it, you are liable. Even if you do everything right, if the company that was servicing and filling the tank spilled fuel oil or whatever, how are you going to prove it wasn't you?



LOL I just got off the phone with the powers that be whom do the grunt work, and they want no part of that tank.:glare:


----------



## 68W30

http://www.facebook.com/MHTank?ref=ts&fref=ts


tank guy we have used super professional usually same day service


----------



## PPArt

It's been a few years since this was posted. I'm wondering if anyone has worked for them. I got their price sheet and the prices are very low but I'm wondering how they are to work with. I'm looking for something that won't take up much office time processing. If they do things in a way that's easy for me, I can make the prices work. Does anyone know?


----------



## JDRM

PPArt said:


> It's been a few years since this was posted. I'm wondering if anyone has worked for them. I got their price sheet and the prices are very low but I'm wondering how they are to work with. I'm looking for something that won't take up much office time processing. If they do things in a way that's easy for me, I can make the prices work. Does anyone know?


last I heard their list of clients was up to 1, Alti sub


----------

